# What should I add?



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

So i have 39W on a 30 gallon aquarium with an eheim filter, no co2, and seachem fluorite substrate. What should i add to this tank? Any suggestions are welcome. I am thinking the back left corner, but I am not sure what to put there. ANY IDEAS??


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ara35,

Keeping in mind that aquascaping is all about your personal taste; if it were my aquarium I would remove the round stones, and add one or two stem plants behind the driftwood with "frilly" foliage to add some visual interest. One could even be a "red" stem. Just my suggestions, the plants look good and healthy!

Here is my 30 gallon, just B/4 a trim.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You have a pretty similar leaf shape and size (for the most part) selection. That can be a look in and of itself. Most people mix it up a bit. If you think about balancing size, and shape, while giving you a background, mid-ground and fore-ground that supplies nice visual interest. I also like to balance color in there too. I've seen some really nice all green (different shades) tanks that really look nice, but my favorite are the tanks that have all components mixed in, but balanced. Like Seattle said, "It's a lot about personal preference.


----------



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

seattle aquarist: good advice. i think i may do that but leave the round rocks in... not sure yet. i was also thinking of covering them in moss or riccia. but i am not sure how it will work with the lighting/no co2/ no ferts. also, what plants do you have in the background of yours? they look great

tex gal: i agree i need to add a bit of contrast. 

and i know its personal preference but i do like hearing opinions just to help guide me in the right direction

any more suggestions or pictures or anything????

i am looking to fill the left side and leave the right side open

thoughts???


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

I think it would look fantastic to cover those rocks in riccia and spread in the front from left to right. And then let moss or some glosso run rampant on tge right side. But then again, thats just me


----------

